# Dogs from Anzil Cockapoos



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi all

Anthony from Anzil is happy for me to set up a Facebook group for Anzil puppy/dog owners. If you want to join, here is the link:


https://www.facebook.com/groups/anzilcockapooownersclub/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Done 

Donna


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ooohhhh.... I have resisted the whole facebook thing for years, swearing never to be on it... This may break me  ... Maybe Murphy could have the account instead??! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Go on Theresa you know you want too.

Watson just won 4th for best in show at our local fete. The judge said he should have entered the puppy contest as he would have won. I will put a photo on facebook


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol! That's blackmail! Well done Watson . Murph also had some success at a charity dog show last weekend, cutest cross breed and 4th for the dog the judges would most like to take home. Please post watson's photo on here too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

Ha ha. Come on, it'll be fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Yay - great!

Have sent my request to join. It has cheered Billy & Lola up tremendously as they are both poorly with kennel cough!


----------



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah....and boo!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hfd said:


> Yay - great!
> 
> Have sent my request to join. It has cheered Billy & Lola up tremendously as they are both poorly with kennel cough!


Oh no, hope not too bad?, and poor you having to avoid other dogs for a while.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh no. Poor things. Hope they are back to their usual selves really soon. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh big hugs to Billy and Lola. Get well soon lovelies, and big kisses from Murphy  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you guys. Lola is a bit better today - we think Billy may have a touch of 'man flu'!! 
x


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Lol - poor Billy


----------



## JJScott32 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi all, 

I'm new to the forum and don't have my puppy yet, but just wondered if anyone could give me some advice.. I was in touch with Anthony from Anzil a month, or so ago and asked him to add me to the waiting list for spring 2015. We exchanged a few emails back and forth, but I haven't heard anything from him for a while. Is this normal? I know he will be busy with his latest litter, but I'm worried in case I'm not on the list and miss out. 

Any advice would be great! x


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

You could give him a quick call to confirm. Sometimes it takes him a while to reply but he usually does. Pups worth waiting for. We get no end of compliments about Watson. Even vet visits (health checks) take a while, they all have to fuss him before we can leave.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi - if Anthony has said you are on his list then he will keep your details. If you aren't sure then I found that he replies to a quick text more than emails.

It's probably still a bit early if you are wanting a spring puppy - if it was me I would get in touch after Christmas to remind him you had requested a spring litter and can he keep you informed.
Also - if you are over near Liverpool he is always welcoming for visits! 

Good luck - keep us informed! 
X


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi, like Helen said, if Anthony says you're on a list you will be. If you're worried a text or phone call won't hurt. The puppies are worth the wait.


----------



## JJScott32 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. Much appreciated! I'll maybe wait until after Christmas and give him a quick call. 

Thanks again


----------

